# Memory Lane Auction Info !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## catfish (Apr 3, 2018)

Auctioneer Belkofers Auction Service 419-277-3635
Auction Date Apr 26 Auction
Location 
24516 Third St. 
Grand Rapids, Oh
Click to Map
Time 10:00AM

AuctionZip Auctioneer ID# 4464
Public Auction

Memory Lane Classics

April 26th & 27th @ 10:00 AM each day

24516 Third St.

Grand Rapids, Ohio 43522

Large supply of New, Old & New/Old stock inventory,

New & used bikes, tricycles, used pedal cars,

Bicycles & misc.- Red Phantom, Lemon Peeler, Coca Cola by Nirve, Coal Krate, 20” Rollfast Nos, Black Friday Sting Ray Blue, Ladies DX, Colson tricycle, restored 30’s tricycle, tiny red tricycle, Bamboo bicycle, Schwinn Anniversary Handpump, sidewalk cars, Columbia banners, Fritz Fifty by Schwinn, Nirve Barris Customs, Black Phantom,

Parts for most bikes: All sizes of tires, tubes & rims, seats, frames, Factory Laced Wheels- 12” through 26”, Rims- drop center & chrome flat, Amish made wooden rims, Handle Bars- Wald, Hi Rise, Cross bars (Bones), Ubars, Fender braces (Wald), Military bars, 28” air up tires, Knobby tires, Colored Balloon tires, rim liners, sunlite tubes, Thorn Proof tubes, Schwin Parts, Springer Truss rods, seat springs, chainguards, Phantom racks, horn units, scripted seat posts, Phantom fenders, Hornet/Panther fenders, DX tank, Fender set- 20”, 24”, 26” Black, 26” Chrome, 20” flared, 24” flared, 16” chrome, 26” flared chrome, Schwinn brake cables front –post war, front pre war, rear, Sweetheart sprockets, Clover leaf sprockets, Sunlite bottom sets for Schwinn, Schwinn kickstands & generic ones, cranks, bearings, Schwinn black handle bars, persons cruisers seats, C-9 colored seats, 49233 C-9, 49452 C-9, 49532 C-9, Schwinn seats, J&B cruiser seats w/rail, quilted saddles, hairpin saddles, tourist seat & others, speedometers, heavy duty & standard mirrors & others, misc types of bells, turbo spokes, helmets, airplanes, Monarch forks, Spring forks Sunlite, wheel sets (colored), 72 spoke wheels, misc grips adults & kids, Schwin grips & bells, streamers, glass & all types of reflectors, misc lights, flash light holders, Sunlite 92999 low rider torpedo, several headbadges, turnsignal (repro), all types of pedals, Trik tops, Presta, Black Ops, red Crowns, Capperz, Electra, tire Flys, Road master taillights, Flag sets, seat post Schwinn style, brake straps, misc. spokes, Banana seats- 16” & others, baskets, misc. hardware, sissy bars, bicycle books, has one of the largest inventory of decals.

Shop: Craftsmen, Emglo & Campbell Housefield air compressors, Acco Allis 1920H 60” cut riding mower (needs work), Honda 8 hp 5000 watt generator, leaf blowers, new 6 ½ hp engine, alum. ramps, mini storage drawer cabinets – full, misc. hand & electric tools, bench grinder, Craftsman toolbox bottom, bench drill press,

Misc: Porcelain Penny Scale, Many showcases & display cases, metal & wood shelving, wood work table, carts, desks, metal cabinets, office equipment & supplies,

Wizard Parts

Thursdays Sale: Bikes, Pedal cars, tires, rims, frames, wheels, seats fenders & misc.

Fridays Sale: Parts, signs, paper items, books, Decals, Clothing, shelves, show & display cases, shop items & misc.

Will be adding more!!!

This will be a Huge Auction!



TERMS: cash/check ID for bid number.

Items sold as is where is. No warranty!

Belkofers Auction Service

Auctioneer: Ken Belkofer 419-277-3635

Go to Auctionzip.com # 4464, gotoauction #1582 or www.belkofersauctionservice.com

for complete list & pictures.

Not responsible for accidents or theft.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 3, 2018)

Wow tons of photos...


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 3, 2018)

thanks for putting this on the cabe catfish good of you to do that  from bicycle larry


----------



## Tyler Rice (Apr 8, 2018)

I was just up there about a week ago and a lot of the stuff in the pictures have already been sold just a little FYI. It was sad to see this wonderful shop go...


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2018)

Tyler Rice said:


> I was just up there about a week ago and a lot of the stuff in the pictures have already been sold just a little FYI. It was sad to see this wonderful shop go...




Thanks for the heads up. It is very sad, but hopefully something good will come of it for Harv and Lisa.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 8, 2018)

nearly cried when I saw this....
the old grub tables....


----------



## bike (Apr 8, 2018)

^^^^^ BUY EM!!!!  I will lunch with you

Harve Lisa and co have dealt with the Bs long enough- they had a great run helping us all out and deserve to get out an HAVE SOME FUN!!!!!! How many phantom stories can you hear without losing your mind!?!?!?!?!?


----------

